# Glasgow Steam Coasters Co. Ltd



## Rory

*Glasgow Steam Coasters Co. Ltd*
Hello All;
I am hoping some of our knowledgeable Coaster fans might shed some light on this company known as *"The Glasgow Steam Coasters Co. Ltd"*. I would also be delighted to know more about the ships owned and operated by them. The ships I think I have found for them are herein listed, but cannot be sure all of these sailed for this company. All the vessels here were built on The Clyde, and the only research available to me is that fine *Clydebuilt* site. The time period I have established as 1884 - 1911. I base this on the few ships I have found for them. They don't all say "*Glasgow Steam Coasters*", but most in the included list do. The others all have at least the following owners, but most of these are thought to have worked for them at some point
*Paton & Hendry
Glasgow Steam Coasters Ltd (Hendry McCallum & Co), Glasgow
Home Trade Steam Carrying Co Ltd (Paton & Hendry), Glasgow
Glasgow Steam Coasters Co Ltd (Paton & Hendry), Glasgow*A few have as listed below, but other sources for same say Glasgow Steam Coasters for them to.
*J & G Frew (Home Trade Steam Carrying Co), Glasgow.*
I would be most grateful for further information for this company. It would be nice to know if they obtained other vessels either used or built outside the Glasgow area.
Cheers, Rory

The Vessels Known.
DUNVEGAN-1884
BUTE-1892
DUNARD-1892
BONITO-1893
DOLPHIN-1893
FERGUSLIE-1893
MINER-1893
TURTLE-1893
ARDGOWAN-1894
DUNROWAN-1898
DUNSCORE-1898
KILDALTON-1898
DUNGOYN-1899
DUNSYRE-1899
OBERON-1899
ARDBEG-1900
BONAHAVEN-1900
DUNLOSSIT-1900
MACHRIE-1900
CARLSTON-1901
DUNELM-1901
DUNIRA-1901
DUNMORE-1901
BURNBRAE-1902
DUNCRAG-1902
MALLARD-1902
NORWOOD-1902
TEAL-1902
CONDOR-1903
DUNAVON-1903
OTTER-1903
FOYERS-1904
NARWHAL-1905
VICTOR-1907
BARSHAW-1910
BRENTHAM-1910
BALVENIE-1911
BARGANY-1911
SKARV-1911
TARV-1911


----------



## JimC

Seem to remember a company called P. D. Hendry & Co. Ltd. operating out of an office in Clyde Street. I think they operated small vessels round the coast in the aggregate trade but forgive my memory if I'm wrong.


----------



## Rory

Thanks Jim;
Not sure of anything about these "Managers?" Reference is also made of them. as follows: "Trading as "Glasgow & Belfast Carrying" Company, 1896 Had three ships BADGER, GRAMPUS and ARDGOWEN, but have no info for them. The firm is also listed as owning a large fleet of "Puffers".
Cheers, Rory


----------



## adrie van zanten

There use to be Scottish coasters brtnging coal to Dublin Grand canal dock 
during the 60/s
Any info on that please


----------



## E.Martin

I served on Yew Tree a steam coaster owned I think by Stewarts of Glasgow in 1950,she was a bit primitive but I enjoyed the 11 months I sailed o her.


----------



## adrie van zanten

O K Thanks Martin I check that out 
I was on the Dutch coaster Mv Hollandia
We use to bring silversand to the Irish glass bottle Company from Antwerp
We unloaded in the grand canal dock


----------



## wightspirit

You might want to add Badger, ON 102688, built 1894 by Purnell & Sons, Glasgow. 89 tons gross. Single mast, smack rigged, clincher built. She was owned in 1909 by Glasgow Steam Coasters Company Ltd, 142 St Vincent St, Glasgow. Sunk by UB-18 on 3 August 1916 when owned by Thomas Harvey, Stamshaw Chemical Works, Portsmouth.

Dave W


----------



## mooi

Rory said:


> *Glasgow Steam Coasters Co. Ltd*
> Hello All;
> I am hoping some of our knowledgeable Coaster fans might shed some light on this company known as *"The Glasgow Steam Coasters Co. Ltd"*. I would also be delighted to know more about the ships owned and operated by them. The ships I think I have found for them are herein listed, but cannot be sure all of these sailed for this company. All the vessels here were built on The Clyde, and the only research available to me is that fine *Clydebuilt* site. The time period I have established as 1884 - 1911. I base this on the few ships I have found for them. They don't all say "*Glasgow Steam Coasters*", but most in the included list do. The others all have at least the following owners, but most of these are thought to have worked for them at some point
> *Paton & Hendry
> Glasgow Steam Coasters Ltd (Hendry McCallum & Co), Glasgow
> Home Trade Steam Carrying Co Ltd (Paton & Hendry), Glasgow
> Glasgow Steam Coasters Co Ltd (Paton & Hendry), Glasgow*A few have as listed below, but other sources for same say Glasgow Steam Coasters for them to.
> *J & G Frew (Home Trade Steam Carrying Co), Glasgow.*
> I would be most grateful for further information for this company. It would be nice to know if they obtained other vessels either used or built outside the Glasgow area.
> Cheers, Rory
> 
> The Vessels Known.
> DUNVEGAN-1884
> BUTE-1892
> DUNARD-1892
> BONITO-1893
> DOLPHIN-1893
> FERGUSLIE-1893
> MINER-1893
> TURTLE-1893
> ARDGOWAN-1894
> DUNROWAN-1898
> DUNSCORE-1898
> KILDALTON-1898
> DUNGOYN-1899
> DUNSYRE-1899
> OBERON-1899
> ARDBEG-1900
> BONAHAVEN-1900
> DUNLOSSIT-1900
> MACHRIE-1900
> CARLSTON-1901
> DUNELM-1901
> DUNIRA-1901
> DUNMORE-1901
> BURNBRAE-1902
> DUNCRAG-1902
> MALLARD-1902
> NORWOOD-1902
> TEAL-1902
> CONDOR-1903
> DUNAVON-1903
> OTTER-1903
> FOYERS-1904
> NARWHAL-1905
> VICTOR-1907
> BARSHAW-1910
> BRENTHAM-1910
> BALVENIE-1911
> BARGANY-1911
> SKARV-1911
> TARV-1911


----------



## mooi

Hi Rory, 
here's the small steamship Ixion, Official Number 114026, which was a coaster in the Glasgow Steam Coasters Co. Ltd. 'fleet'. I found it because I was tracing Neil McEwan, its master in 1915 
Good luck with your research,
Moira


----------

